# 2009 Lake Wivenhoe Kayak & Canoe Fishing Convention



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

paid up last night,how far we paddling Leigh?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I am interested in this event, though Im not sure if I can go due to uni and or work commitments.

Just a few quick questions:
1- Is it only fishing or are there other events?
2- I know nothing about the area so what tupe of camping is available?

Thanks.

PS Are there any *Northern NSW* anglers going?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm booked into site 46. , Nice and close to the beer tent, just have to remember not to drink out of Wazza's Creamy soda bottle :shock: .

Got in early this time, so I wouldn't be on the fringe, hopefully can stay a little longer than last time. 

Now we've got 3 mths to talk Bazzoo into coming.......although the combined ego's of 3 AKFF legends might be a bit too much for the rest of us to handle.......especially Red, he's such a prima donna. :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

StevenM said:


> 2- I know nothing about the area so what tupe of camping is available?
> 
> All individual sites. Most of the sites at Logans for campers have been taken. Should be heaps of individual sites that you can set up a tent / swag etc on.


So that means people are taking camper trailers? Slackers ;-)  Tenting it is be fine with me.

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Site 45 that would be me, somones got to watch out for the old buggers ,Cheers Gary


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone got room on a site already booked for me?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Anyone got room on a site already booked for me?


Karl you should be able to fit on 44 Waz, or 43 with me ....there is another member going to use one of the spaces but still leaves one free for you


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Richo, sounds good


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

StevenM said:


> The camp area list as I currently know it
> 
> These are the people that I know have booked and sites they are on.
> 31 Eastury Girl - Toni
> ...


Count us in. Booked into site 48 Fri night to Sunday. Sounds like great fun and a chance to learn some new tricks and put so many names to faces and catch up with some familiar ones too. See you all there.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I would love to be able to make it , but will have to hold off for a while before making any commitment as Jerry my logvely boy has had some very major surgery on his legs and i will have to await the outcome , if hes fine i will make the trek up so hopful but guarded at this early stage , BASS uhhhh Bass


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nooo, not Jerry the wonder pooch???!!  Hope he's ok mate.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds great
Put me down for it


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive booked my campsite (28), keen to meet up with some fellow members.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Any up date Steven? Hows the fishing at big W at the moment? Are there going to be any prizes? when do we need to get our entry form in by?


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Any up date Steven? Hows the fishing at big W at the moment? Are there going to be any prizes? when do we need to get our entry form in by?


Answer = http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/KayakConvention.htm


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Hows the fishing at big W at the moment?


Very Tuff 

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW! $6000 dollars worth of prizes :shock: :shock:

Whats a Electric Powered Peekaboo Angler look like? cant find it on the net..............and can we beat up Gra if he wins first prize again? :twisted:

So not giving any secrets away hey, thats alright I'll be right next door to my good mate Hagar, so Hagar what beer do you drink?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I saw the Peekaboo kayak at the Outdoor Show today, hopefully take a photo when I return tommorrow. Looks the goods.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Whats a Electric Powered Peekaboo Angler look like? cant find it on the net............


Here you go Paul,

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/For ... 725.0.html

Cheers


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday, Paul you get off really easy as Im one of those unusual fishos that dont drink( not as unusual as Red though, private school and all that stuff) only the odd ginger beer and Im happy.Someones got to make sure Richo and Co. stay the right side up.
I was talking to Fitzy a couple of weeks back about the Kayak Show and Shine with the emphasis on making it a more social afternoon and thought we might include a type of swap meet as well ,everyones got some surplus fishing , camping ,kayaking gear to unload so what do you think? cheers Gary


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Just a bump


 I've been bumped into action ..... see you guys there, 
I'm tottaly looking forward to attending this years event, Wooohooo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWFDvgcAACPfgAAQcKWCSgFkmAo37/+wMACtYRTxR6p+pPUZNGmgPT1R6jZTaINVNtNTyRHlPSYhkYI0MTET1TENAAAaGgABc0OhfVRRfLL4TWi9GV1Rqs9C8DdBRlTXSLoxfm7G6TquCYpcJDAEsgApF4MxtPOvh47lqQT4I5+xSEmaFmuOBmezMLZ16im9mArBDaEA5A14cKEEBEC0vyhYmE+gojCNUBKeh5mi0Bp9OSBybPrFaggk6yetnhphgcTKpEeqrM1WJNO0S8AHRIF/Bk4Q8qI7i7kinChIMKHfA4A=


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Hagar said:
> 
> 
> > not as unusual as Red though
> ...


Yes as am I


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ausbass said:


> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Hagar said:
> ...


I did, over at Sweetwater site, I'm adopting the ABT motto, "those who share wins"

I have had nothing but success since adopting the burn and pause method from Fitzy.

Cheers


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

does anyone know how much of "this point" is exposed or under, with the present Dam Level
and or, is this map anywhere near representative of todays water level.
I presume the blue-line is 100% full. ( which appears to place the camp grounds under water )


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday, Doug ,from memory of a couple of weeks ago the point you show is well and truly under water as are the cliffs and most other land marks .The Narrows are gone and its like looking out over the ocean,I paced 45 steps to Richos campsite so he should be paying more for waterfront living.If the wind gets up theres not a lot of protection in close ,the little bays and headlands have mosly dissapeared. Cheers Gary PS maybe Sel can give you a more detailed description seems like the lucky bugger has been living there lately.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Doug

The dam is practically up to the full blue line, it has just 4 metres to go to be full, it has come up about 15 metres since last years comp.

The dam is massive now,

The prefishing has been excellent, check out the report from today viewtopic.php?f=76&p=317678#p317678

Cheers


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Hagar said:


> I paced 45 steps to Richos campsite


 that's great Gary ... sounds like us senior fisher-people, should make it back to camp unaided. ;-) 


StevenM said:


> It produced about 20 odd fish today, most at 50


 Looking promising for the convention mate. 8)



Nativeman said:


> The prefishing has been excellent


 Yeah saw those reports and full sounder screen shots Sel, you've certainly be nailing them of late. Perhaps a combo of, 
your newly developed Fitzy technique/s plus increased water temp and the barometer has also been well over 1020. 

8) *Thanks of the info Guys*, all sounds good. Looking forward to "hooking-up" next month. 

.


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

OK time for an update......

Yes we have been busy behind the scene's and Fitzy has allowed me to let out a few secrets.... :shock: :shock:

Firstly who needs a new hat not a peice of rubbish but something everybody can use, but there is a problem they cost us a bit of money and we want everyone to have one but we can only afford 100 of them so we decided that the first 100 entries received will get along with lots of other goodies a state of the art sun & safety hat, so get your entry and payment in early and be the coolest kid on the block ;-)

Next big secret, launching points.....Hamon Cove is open and the local fishing club members have hoooked some good Yellowbelly from cliffs out the front, Bass are starting to spread across the dam again and some big one have been taken up the back of the dam and north of Logan'. Schooling bass are still around Hayes Landing and if you don't want to paddle over to there you can now drive across to Billies Bay and launch from Branch Creek Rec Area just paddle under the bridge and straight out into the main basin and turn right. The special area "Figtree Pocket" will be open again this year but only in the morning and again after lunch, it will not be opened in between.

OK there is less then 14 days to go and this year we have some ripper surprises for you plus with social BBQ's happening both Friday and Saturday night, I hope to get some good incriminating photo's of some of you. :twisted:

Cheers Lawrence

PS I forgot to mention the hat has a special logo on it


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Lawrence, am headin up to the mail box with my entry form & check now.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Help!!!
I need to get three kayaks up to Wivenhoe for the convention. I cant get any of them on the roof due to other gear so will need some sort of trailer to tow.
I borrowed a mate's 6x4 box trailer but the draw bar is so short there is 3m of kayak hanging over the back.
I rang Goodtime and Roscoes but they wont hire out their kayak trailers unless you rent their kayaks.
I rang around a few of the trailer hire companies but short of hiring a car trailer they dont seem to have much that is suitable.

I have hit a bit of a road block. Can anyone suggest where I can hire one for the weekend. Does anyone have one they are willing to hire out or have space on their trailer to take three kayaks?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope you guys all have a great weekend and the fish are on the chew.... Sounds like a well organised get together 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> maybe next year we can get you up here and show you the beauty of the fresh


You betcha... 8)


----------

